# Topics > Robotics > Robot kits >  Robotic kits, HEBI Robotics, LLC, intelligent and connected building blocks for creating robotic solutions, Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania, USA

## Airicist

Developer - HEBI Robotics

hebirobotics.com/robotic-kits

Igor, self-balancing robot kit

----------


## Airicist

Introduction to HEBI Robotic Kits

Published on Oct 31, 2018




> HEBI Robotics produces robotic building blocks as well as "kits" that offer a complete robot as a starting point that can then be customized.

----------


## Airicist

Tready: Track Robot from HEBI Robotics

Aug 9, 2021




> Meet Tready HEBI robotics track base robot platform.
> 
> Tready is an extremely versatile and agile mobile base, capable of navigating difficult and uneven terrain, climbing stairs, and accessing confined spaces.  Of course, it is powered by HEBI's robotics platform, so it can easily be customized and combined with other HEBI components.

----------

